# Pan Research - Mystery Shoppers



## aoc (20 Nov 2013)

Anyone heard of Pan Research - sent my info to them and they have confirmed acceptance - requesting details of my paypal account in order to make payment for jobs undertaken? any opinions??????


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Nov 2013)

Can't find anything useful on reviews on Google on them

There are some previous threads on mystery shoppers on AAM here if they are of any use to you.

www.boards.ie may have something also.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2013)

aoc said:


> requesting details of my paypal account in order to make payment for jobs undertaken?



What information have you provided them already?  Date of birth? Mother's family name? 

Could this be a phishing exercise? 

Brendan


----------



## Leo (20 Nov 2013)

Online application form is here.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2013)

Grand. It seems like a legit company.

Landline 
Real address 
Clients identified 

The only strange thing is that they are not saying who they are. Pan Research is a trade name. They are obliged to state their legal status e.g. Adrian Bushell trading as Pan Research or    xyz Ltd t/a Pan Research. 

Brendan


----------



## aoc (20 Nov 2013)

perfect... I might look into it more so...  cheers everyone!


----------

